# Baby Desert Eagle II vs Glock



## draconian

I've been struggling with trying to determine whether to purchase either a Sig Sauer P250, Glock or a Baby Desert Eagle II for conceal and carry. I currently have a Kimber Custom II that I love dearly but it seems to pull my pants down a bit more than I would like. I appreciate anyone's input in regards to this.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

i would take the cz/tz based baby eagle over a glock any day, but at 38.6 ounces, its .6 ounces HEAVIER than your kimber, so i would buy the eagle and a better belt.


----------



## Charlie

Both are OK carry guns but the Glock is lighter.


----------



## chessail77

The eagle has landed.....


----------



## draconian

I was also looking into the Sig P250 C in .40 S&W but when I went to the gun store up the road the guy working there said they refuse to carry it as it didn't meet their standards. WTH?


----------



## scooter

draconian said:


> I was also looking into the Sig P250 C in .40 S&W but when I went to the gun store up the road the guy working there said they refuse to carry it as it didn't meet their standards. WTH?


Another gunshop commando that has never fired it and doesnt know squat about guns most likely


----------



## chessail77

I own two Sig P 250c's and an SC kit and after several thousand flawless rounds, he is full of cr_p. He just can't buy them at a good wholesale price or doesn't get along with the distributor for some reason. They are excellent firearms, had a few bumps when they were first introduced but that is long past. You can change calibers and sizes using the same FCU from 9mm to .45 cal acp....Sub compact to full size......and they have a lifetime warranty and Sig's customer service is excellent, best of all they are priced right. Bud's Gun has them on sale and so does [email protected] Gun Brokers......JJ


----------



## Charlie

scooter said:


> Another gunshop commando that has never fired it and doesnt know squat about guns most likely


Well said!


----------



## recoilguy

Get a good belt, and a good holster. thgen carry the Kimber

RCG


----------



## VAMarine

scooter said:


> Another gunshop commando that has never fired it and doesnt know squat about guns most likely





Charlie said:


> Well said!





chessail77 said:


> I own two Sig P 250c's and an SC kit and after several thousand flawless rounds, he is full of cr_p. He just can't buy them at a good wholesale price or doesn't get along with the distributor for some reason. They are excellent firearms, had a few bumps when they were first introduced but that is long past. You can change calibers and sizes using the same FCU from 9mm to .45 cal acp....Sub compact to full size......and they have a lifetime warranty and Sig's customer service is excellent, best of all they are priced right. Bud's Gun has them on sale and so does [email protected] Gun Brokers......JJ


Well...

It (Sig P250) didn't cut the mustard in the _*BATFE tests*_, the Air Marshals dropped it, and it failed testing with an _*agency in the Netherlands*_...

Of the choices given in the OP, I'd go Glock....

And I don't even like Glock.


----------



## draconian

recoilguy said:


> Get a good belt, and a good holster. thgen carry the Kimber
> 
> RCG


I'm definitely going to do that, I can never find a good holster for CCW though at the stores I've been to.


----------



## VAMarine

draconian said:


> I'm definitely going to do that, I can never find a good holster for CCW though at the stores I've been to.


Odds are you won't unless they stock some nice Galco stuff such as the V-Hawk, Avenger, or Royal Guard.

What kind of holster are you looking for?


----------



## draconian

VAMarine said:


> Odds are you won't unless they stock some nice Galco stuff such as the V-Hawk, Avenger, or Royal Guard.
> 
> What kind of holster are you looking for?


I'm looking for something for inside the waistband/the small of my back.


----------



## steffanan

draconian said:


> I'm looking for something for inside the waistband/the small of my back.


i have heard of many horror stories of people slipping on ice, or sitting down too fast, and doing bad damage to their backs because of bad placement. i'm planning on personally having mine towards the side, but still on my back


----------



## draconian

I went ahead and purchased the the Gen 4 GLOCK 30SF today. Haven't fired it yet but excited to shoot it soon.


----------



## Old_dog

FYI, the Baby Desert Eagle comes in a polymer version and is about 23-25 ozs. or so without a mag. I have the full sized 9mm polymer version and it is a great gun. I have been shooting in combat and competition for over 4 decades and know a thing or two about guns from having actually owned them over the years. I personally prefer to give informed opinions and here is mine. It is a good shooting, very combat accurate gun with a light slide that is easy to rack and a very comfortable grip. Not crazy about the small number of slide serrations and the ambi decocker/safety that sticks out but it is one of several home defense guns so who cares. It fits my hand better than a Glock and CZ75 and I competed many years with a CZ75. Its grip, like that of the Glock was always a little too wide for my small hands even after adding thin grips to it.

It also is available in smaller sizes for carry but I would not get one for carry. As far as how I rate this gun lets just say it sits in the company of my other guns which carry brands like Sig, Ruger, HK, FNH and S&W. These are the brands that have proven themselves to me over the last four decades and now I have added the Baby and Micro Desert Eagle (got them together as part of a trade) to my collection of carry and home defense guns. The little Micro fits a niche I have for a gun when I am bicycle riding as it fits into my bike fanny pack just perfectly.  I am a big believer that if you can afford it you dress around your guns and you get guns for every situation. I have guns in all sizes and calibers. One is so small I can carry it in my bathing suit's waterproof pocket.


----------

